# What does a positive OPK test really mean?



## kalishea (Nov 4, 2007)

I am currently pregnant and luckily got pregnant the first month of trying, so I am unfamiliar with this..
There is a young gal that I work with that said she got a positive OPK test on Dec 12 and then had a condom break on Dec 14. She is now concerned she is pregnant. How worried should she be?


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

An OPK means your hormone levels have surged which usually (but not always) accompanies impending ovulation. I think officially ovulation can occur within the next 72 hours but in my case for example, it occurs that evening (ovulation is very painful for me so I know when it happens). Since pregnancy can occur up to 24 hours after ovulation (I think), she could be pregnant.


----------

